# Retro Pin Up Girl hair ... how to's



## Ciara (Dec 10, 2007)

So I was on you tube last nite looking at how to videos for different hairstyles.

I came across this video... which i thought was great:

YouTube - Hairdo How To

and try this one

YouTube - Pin Up Hair for the advanced twirler


TOO CUTE!!! 

Just though i'd share.... Enjoy!!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 11, 2007)

it looks great ! Thanks for posting this


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 11, 2007)

That girl is so good! And I love the MAC product placement at the end of the second video.


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 11, 2007)

Her vids are amazing...and easy to follow!!


----------



## Willa (Dec 11, 2007)

This is great, thank you for posting

Now, its time to TRY





I can imagine what it'll look like... A MESS!


----------



## Ciara (Dec 12, 2007)

I havent tried it yet ... but i would love to give it a try.

if any of you girls do...post some pics.


----------



## user79 (Dec 12, 2007)

I looove this one! YouTube - Healthy way to curl your hair

Wow, that looks amazing! *runs to buy a huge stack of bobby pins*


----------



## angeluv009 (Jan 4, 2008)

i really love these styles on youtube. and i love amy04, enkore and pursebuzz.


----------



## pinupshoot (Feb 22, 2008)

I really love these videos on youtube, pursebuzz is fantastic!


----------



## JULIA (Feb 22, 2008)

YouTube - Quick vid of my hair routine

This is for girls who like to use bandanas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love this look a lot.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 1, 2008)

This is perfect!  Thank you so much!


----------

